# Some food questions



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have had my Spike for about 3.5 weeks and he is about 5 months old. I weighed him about a week ago and he was at 11.3 oz. After I got him, I continued free-feeding him what his previous owner had (Purina Kitten) and yesterday started switching him over to the first part of his new mix (Innova in the magenta bag, I can't remember the name, but it is off the recommended list) with 45 kibble of the Purina and 15 of the Innova. I also feed him 5-7 waxworms a night. When I gave him fresh water today and a foot bath, i noticed that he had only eaten about half of the kibble I left him, but all of the waxworms. Is this normal? He doesn't look very underweight, and definitely closer to () than )(, but I still think he looks a little on the skinny side (the vet said he looked healthy though). Perhaps I'm just being worried over nothing. Thanks for any help/advice you can give!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd have to convert the weight in my head I think is 320 grams which maybe the right size for him its hard to say cause hedgehogs can be big or more small they vary.

Wax Worms are very high in fat so your hedgehog should be packing on some pounds, most would probably advise around 6 months to cut back on wax worms more towards meal worms or crickets as they need less fat after 6 months in a lot of peoples opinions.


----------



## hedgiegurl16 (Jul 14, 2011)

dont worry your hedgehog is fine but waxworms are supposed to be a like a desert worm and I heard they supposed to have no more than 3 waxworms a week but if your hedgehog is used to worms daily you can also give him super worms and meal worms they are supposed to have 3-5 super worms and 3-5 meal worms a day


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

That's why I am feeding him the waxworms for now. But it's okay that he only ate half of his kibble last night? And should I throw out last night's kibble and replace with tonight's or just add tonight's to last night's? Thanks!


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

hedgiegurl16 said:


> dont worry your hedgehog is fine but waxworms are supposed to be a like a desert worm and I heard they supposed to have no more than 3 waxworms a week but if your hedgehog is used to worms daily you can also give him super worms and meal worms they are supposed to have 3-5 super worms and 3-5 meal worms a day


So should I go ahead and switch him over to the mealworms now or keep on with the waxworms at a smaller quantity?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Superworms are okay as long as you are willing to remove the head as it can bite even once in the stomach.

The amount is all up to you on what your hedgehog intakes while maintaining a health size/weight. Some do as Hedgiegurl mentioned and others do more depending on the hedgehog it can vary.

if it happens again then it might be worth investigating it could have been a less active hedgie night for you hog is all


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Superworms are okay as long as you are willing to remove the head as it can bite even once in the stomach.


Yeah, I tried that once and it was more than enough haha. I guess I will switch him over to mealies. He likes those just fine


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

baileyr2 said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > Superworms are okay as long as you are willing to remove the head as it can bite even once in the stomach.
> ...


Wax worms can still be a sweet treat here and there the key is just to avoid the signs of an obese hedgie such as unable to form a ball, fatty legs, double chins, yellow under arm fur...

Sounds like your doing an awesome job especially since the guy has a master of hedgie fabric fun to keep him forever entertained!


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha thanks! Yeah, he can make a _really_tight ball when he wants to, and seems to really enjoy wheeling, so I'm not worried about him being overweight right now as much as getting him to gain a little weight. I do love when they ball up and then can't quite get out of the ball and kick at the skin that comes up around their legs like it's a skirt :lol: Cutest thing ever!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Kibble should be changed daily. At the temperature that our hedgies are comfortable with, lots of bacteria would already be growing. So kibble should be changed everyday. It's also why we keep a measure of how much kibble they eat, to minimize waste.


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Immortalia said:


> Kibble should be changed daily. At the temperature that our hedgies are comfortable with, lots of bacteria would already be growing. So kibble should be changed everyday. It's also why we keep a measure of how much kibble they eat, to minimize waste.


Thanks!


----------

